# Helpful Tips on using the ECIGSSA forum



## Silver

This is mainly for the newer members and especially those not familiar with forums. Here are some tips to help you while using ECIGSSA.




*How do I find content?*
Browse the home page, all the content is sorted in various categories. Each category has subforums. When you click on a subforum, you see all the threads, each with its own title. Clicking on a thread takes you to the content in that thread. Each piece of content is a "post". They are sorted chronologically, with the most recent posts at the top. You can scroll down and click on the next page if there are too many posts to show on one page.

The categories are broken down into the main areas, Community, General, Hardware, E-liquid etc. Each subforum breaks it down further.

*How do I search for something?*
You will see in the top right a search facility. Use it to search for anything you want. You can search across the whole forum or just in the subforum you are in at the time. You can also search just the thread you are in.

Another way of searching (credit goes to @blujeenz) is to use Google to search ECIGSSA. Go to Google and type in site:www.ecigssa.co.za followed by the keywords. Or if you are searching for an exact phrase, type it in inverted commas. For example site:www.ecigssa.co.za "What is a Silver". Then you will get the Google results from only ECIGSSA instead of the whole world wide web.

*How do I tag another member in my posts?*
What is a tag? Its a way to alert another member you have mentioned him/her. Just type the @ symbol and then immdiately after (without spaces) the first three letters of their forum name. It will bring up a dropdown list of members, just pick one. Or just type their whole name.

When you tag someone, their name shows in blue when you post your post. Like this... @Alex

Note: on Tapatalk, you have to type out the whole name. It doesnt show the dropdown after 3 letters.

It's a good idea to tag the member you are referring to in your post. They will then get an alert that they are being spoken about which can help in many situations. For example, answering questions.

*How do I find the vendors?*
They have their own section on the home page and each has their own subforum. Click on one of them to check out their threads - where they advertise their products and specials

*How do I send a private message (PM) to another member?*
Two ways. You can click below the members avatar on "Start a conversation" which will open up a private message. Or you click on the inbox near the top right and select "Start a new conversation".

*How do I keep track of what I have read and not read?*
It's all about "unread" messages. When you log in, you will see a little blue box next to the ”What’s New” at the top of the screen with a number. That's the number of posts you have not read. Clicking on that shows you the threads that have posts you have not read. Most recent at the top. Many of us use this as our main screen to browse latest content that we may be interested in.





You can mark all unread threads as read by clicking on "mark forums read" in the blue sub menu below the main menu at the top. That option is on the left. You can also click on the little "blue cloud icon" to the left of any subforum name to mark just the posts in that subforum as read.

*How do I sell my stuff or look for good second hand deals?*
Head to the "Classifieds: For Sale" forum. On the home page it's in the "Private Market" section. But *please read and follow the rules* which are in the first thread at the top of that forum.

*Other help and advice*
If you have any other questions, feel free to ask one of the members of the Admin & Mod team. We all have staff badges on our profiles.

Enjoy your stay here. It is a special place. Please keep it clean.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Roy Pretorius

Hi,

How do I respond to a classified ad if I am interested in purchasing something.
I am new on the forum and don't know how to use it.

roypretorius -at- vodamail.co.za

Thanks
Roy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Roy Pretorius said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do I respond to a classified ad if I am interested in purchasing something.
> I am new on the forum and don't know how to use it.
> 
> roypretorius@********
> 
> Thanks
> Roy


Hi Roy, you can simply post a comment on the classified or start a private conversation with the seller by clicking on his name and selecting "start a conversation"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek

Roy Pretorius said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do I respond to a classified ad if I am interested in purchasing something.
> I am new on the forum and don't know how to use it.
> 
> roypretorius@vodamail.co.za
> 
> Thanks
> Roy


Also some advice about Internet and privacy - don't use your email address complete like that. Rather use something like Roy at vodamail dot Co dot za

Reason for it is Web search bots can read your address and you will notice a large increase of spam mail. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Roy Pretorius said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do I respond to a classified ad if I am interested in purchasing something.
> I am new on the forum and don't know how to use it.
> 
> roypretorius -at- vodamail.co.za
> 
> Thanks
> Roy



Just REPLY in the thread you saw the advert... or you can send a message to the person selling the item in private by moving your mouse over the INBOX icon on the top right of your screen and select Start a New Conversation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Roy Pretorius 
Have moved your post and the subsequent answer posts to this thread.
The other guys have given good advice

Also scroll up to the top of this thread for some other helpful tips on using the forum.

All the best and please feel free to ask more questions if you have any

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roy Pretorius

Nimatek said:


> Also some advice about Internet and privacy - don't use your email address complete like that. Rather use something like Roy at vodamail dot Co dot za
> 
> Reason for it is Web search bots can read your address and you will notice a large increase of spam mail.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Really appreciate the info

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Just bumping this thread for the benefit of the members that have joined recently...

Someone was recently asking about tagging members
Tagging helps a lot when you want to catch their attention - the member you have tagged gets an alert that they are being tagged in a post and they will most likely see it - and much quicker.

So tag members when you want to draw their attention to your post. Just type the @ symbol and then the first three letters of their member name and a little drop down list will appear where you select which member you want to tag. Or you can type the full name. Watch out for spaces and numbers etc. 

On tapatalk, there is no dropdown functionality - you have to type the @ symbol directly followed by the exact user name to tag them. 

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bumping this thread for the benefit of the newer members
Just scroll up to the top if you havent seen it
These tips may help you get a bit more out of your ECIGSSA experience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Great info !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Bumping this thread for the benefit of the newer members
And especially those that may be new to forums
Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Silver it's a great idea to bump threads like this so that newbies can read.
Don't know about others, but I often just scan these threads to refresh my memory.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver it's a great idea to bump threads like this so that newbies can read.
> Don't know about others, but I often just scan these threads to refresh my memory.
> 
> .



Thanks @ddk1979 
I agree 100% - you are so right!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Just bumping this thread for the benefit of newer members

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## playa4life

NEW MEMBER (DUMB) QUESTION ALERT!!! 

I've searched the forum but cant find anyone asking this before. 
How do I upload pics from my PC? The Upload button seems to only cater for Image URL's. No option for Upload from My Computer.
Am I missing it somewhere?
Thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

playa4life said:


> NEW MEMBER (DUMB) QUESTION ALERT!!!
> 
> I've searched the forum but cant find anyone asking this before.
> How do I upload pics from my PC? The Upload button seems to only cater for Image URL's. No option for Upload from My Computer.
> Am I missing it somewhere?
> Thanx


At the bottom of the text block is a blue button labeled "Upload a File", use that one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## playa4life

Ahhhhh! Pesky little critter was hiding. 
Thanx @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

playa4life said:


> Ahhhhh! Pesky little critter was hiding.
> Thanx @Stosta


No problem!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bumping this thread for the benefit of the newer members

Also, just a reminder about *forum tags*. If you want to catch the attention of another member, its always best to tag them by writing out their forum name with the @ symbol before it (no spaces). Then they get an alert that they have been tagged and there is more chance they will see your post.

If you on a normal browser, typing @ and the first three letters will show a dropdown list and you can select the member you want to tag

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Bumping this thread for the benefit of newer members

Read the original post at the top. Some nice tips to get a better idea of some of the features and improve your experience here.

For a fuller richer experience with all the features, please use a normal browser. Tapatalk strips out a lot of the functionality. 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Bumping this post for the benefit of the newer members

Happy Friday by the way - weekend is here!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Bumping this thread for the benefit of newer members to the forum
Welcome and hope it helps you to improve your vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bumping this thread for the benefit of newer members.
It has some useful tips at the top that should make your forum experience a better one.

Also want to re-iterate the issue of *tagging *members
Like this - @Rob Fisher 
That way they get alerted that you tagged them and often respond much quicker. Otherwise they may not even
see your post.

Note that its *much easier to tag someone when using a normal browser*, not Tapatalk. On a normal browser, after the first 3 letters, it brings up a dropdown list with the members matching those and you just pick the member. 

Am going to copy and paste that section on tags from the post at the top...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How do I tag another member in my posts?*
What is a tag? Its a way to alert another member you have mentioned him/her. Just type the @ symbol and then immdiately after (without spaces) the first three letters of their forum name. It will bring up a dropdown list of members, just pick one. Or just type their whole name.

When you tag someone, their name shows in blue when you post your post. Like this... @Alex

Note: on Tapatalk, you have to type out the whole name. It doesnt show the dropdown after 3 letters.

It's a good idea to tag the member you are referring to in your post. They will then get an alert that they are being spoken about which can help in many situations. For example, answering questions.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Razaranje

Where would one post a thread, or on a thread to ask for advice on flavours that can be made with what I have, and what I can add to my flavours within a budget from my local suppliers (Mostly Boss Vape)?
I'm struggling to mix anything that I am able to vape, and it's ruining the experience for me and leaving me very frustrated.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Razaranje said:


> Where would one post a thread, or on a thread to ask for advice on flavours that can be made with what I have, and what I can add to my flavours within a budget from my local suppliers (Mostly Boss Vape)?
> I'm struggling to mix anything that I am able to vape, and it's ruining the experience for me and leaving me very frustrated.


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/
Make thread there.

Or get an eezshot Red Pill from Bossvape for R150 and bobsyouruncle

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Razaranje

Thanks.
What exactly is red pill?


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Razaranje said:


> Thanks.
> What exactly is red pill?


Its a well known fruity menthol juice. But the eezshot is just the concentrate so you can mix that 60ml you buy for R150 and get 270ml of great juice.
https://bossvape.co.za/products/red-pill-ez-shot-60ml

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

“_You take the red pill, you stay in wonderland, and I show you how deep the rabbit hole goes._"―Morpheus to Neo.

It’s a juice (available as ready mixed or one shot) that is rather well thought of on this forum. It is mine and many others’ ADV that is always in one tank or another. Profile below:

“The profile of RED PILL is still mixed berries, litchi, elderflower and a dash of ice. The flavour however comes across sweeter and fuller with a slight jammyness, finished off by the refreshing ice.”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Razaranje

I have seen it, I didn't know the profiles.
As someone who really dislikes Ice/Menthol, I've stayed pretty far away.
I might end up trying it though.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Razaranje said:


> Where would one post a thread, or on a thread to ask for advice on flavours that can be made with what I have, and what I can add to my flavours within a budget from my local suppliers (Mostly Boss Vape)?
> I'm struggling to mix anything that I am able to vape, and it's ruining the experience for me and leaving me very frustrated.


Most people start mixing and justify the cost of all the mixing stuff and concentrates, to that you are not going to buy juice again. Then you start mixing and the recipes are not tasting good, sometimes just because you in a hurry and dont let it steep long enoug. So go buy yourself the Red pill. There are people that dont like it, but most people like it. Them mix yourself a batch, it can be vaped straight after mixing, or after 1 day its a bit better. Now you have a nice juice to vape, and you can relax and take your time with the diy mixing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Bumping this thread for the benefit of newer members who may not have seen it

Enjoy your day fellow vapers

Vape on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB

How does one create a new thread? I can't figure it out, probably just being a dumba$$


----------



## Hooked

LeislB said:


> How does one create a new thread? I can't figure it out, probably just being a dumba$$



@LeislB
Don't worry - I didn't know either when I joined the forum!

1) On the home page, where you see all the posts, click on Create Thread, which is right at the bottom of the posts. Looks like this:




2) It will take you to a dialogue box, which looks like this.




3) Click on the small arrow on the right and select the sub-forum where you want to post

4) Click on Create Thread

5) It will take you to a page for a new thread.

6) Type in the heading of your thread.

7) Post your comments or whatever.

8) At the bottom, type in a few tags so that people can find the subject matter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB

Wonderful, thank you so much!


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

On forum home page scroll down, you will see different categories. Decide which you want to post a thread in etc like under general... General Vaporizer talk and go into that sub forum. When there, on the right, close to top you will see Post new thread. click that and off you go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB

@Jean claude Vaaldamme and @Hooked

I still don't see it, working on my phone


----------



## Raindance

LeislB said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme and @Hooked
> 
> I still don't see it, working on my phone


Select one of these further down the screen that applies to the topic you want to post on:


And there is the blue button:



Regards


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

LeislB said:


> @Jean claude Vaaldamme and @Hooked
> 
> I still don't see it, working on my phone


You must scroll down more, these screen shots are just the recent posts. Scroll down more then you will start seeing different categories with sub categories, enter one of them and post a thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB

Hallelujah! I finally got it. Thank you for the help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ePiPhAnY

Forgive me if this has been answered somewhere else before but I have tried to search. 

How do I find out which forum members are celebrating birthdays each day ?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

ePiPhAnY said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered somewhere else before but I have tried to search.
> 
> How do I find out which forum members are celebrating birthdays each day ?




Just go to this thread :


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-official-happy-birthday-thread.t1165/

We rely on @Dubz to post the birthdays in this thread. He usually does it around 6AM. 

If you want to see where he gets them from go the home page and scroll down a bit. The birthdays are on the right side under members online recently.

P.S> Thanks for all your work @Dubz

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ePiPhAnY

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Just go to this thread :
> 
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-official-happy-birthday-thread.t1165/
> 
> We rely on @Dubz to post the birthdays in this thread. He usually does it around 6AM.
> 
> If you want to see where he gets them from go the home page and scroll down a bit. The birthdays are on the right side under members online recently.
> 
> P.S> Thanks for all your work @Dubz



Thank you. I know do know about the happy birthday thread but have just followed other guys when wishing everyone. Just wanted to know if I could find birthdays myself. 

Thanks @Dubz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sy218

How do I sell my mods and tanks?

I'm assuming I need to upgradw my level in order to post ads so then how do I upgrade my account level?


----------



## Rob Fisher

sy218 said:


> How do I sell my mods and tanks?
> 
> I'm assuming I need to upgradw my level in order to post ads so then how do I upgrade my account level?



@sy218 you need to introduce yourself and interface a little and the system will allow you to post in the classified section.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Bumping this thread for the benefit of new members

Have a look at the first post, there are some helpful tips

Enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------

